# Name your top 3 tools you would buy if you didn't have to pay for them



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

My top 3 tools that I would buy if I didn't have to pay for them, meaning I wouldn't mind having them, but I'm not ready to spend the money on them now.


Dry wall lift
Electric jack hammer
Interior Scaffolding


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Wide Belt Sander
Maka Oscillating Mortiser
Large Panel Saw


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

CSMS w/stand
Table Saw
18V 9 Piece Combo

All by DeWalt.

That's the "reasonable" list. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
The "dream" list? 

Demo Hammer
Generator
Pressure Washer 

All by DeWalt again.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Water Jet cutter
HeliArc Welder
CNC Mill


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

about 150k worth of Safway Scaffold
ZoomBoom w attachments
58m concrete boom truck

It's a wish, mind you look at the maintenace and moving costs and I'll probably just continue renting for the rest of my life


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 1, 2007)

:thumbup:If I didn't have to pay for it, or when I save enough money for them they are:

Powermatic 13" bandsaw
Powermatic 3hp dust collector
Helper that will work.:laughing:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Makita 16" beam saw.
mini bobcat.
Welder.


----------



## BigMikeB (Aug 1, 2007)

woodman42 said:


> :thumbup:If I didn't have to pay for it, or when I save enough money for them they are:
> 
> Powermatic 13" bandsaw
> Powermatic 3hp dust collector
> Helper that will work.:laughing:


Best of luck with your third item.


----------



## BigMikeB (Aug 1, 2007)

2ndGen said:


> CSMS w/stand
> Table Saw
> 18V 9 Piece Combo
> 
> ...


A little hung up on DeWalt are we? I do like the 18v tools a lot but not too much of their other items seem a good as other brands. Either they break down often or don't have the same features as other brands. I haven't noticed any difference in the newer batteries, they work fine for me.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)




----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

1. Raimondi Bulldog bullnose machine

2. Bona Dustcare Multi setup with Belt, Edge, and Mini Edge sanders.

3. Lincoln Precision Tig 275 welder


----------



## VA Remodeler (Aug 8, 2007)

1. Planer (Stationary 12 inch)

2. Sheet Metal Brake

3. A New Building to put them in.


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 7, 2006)

festool, wall jacks, boom lift. oh so many more toys. eventually my customers will grant me the funds to own them all:notworthy


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

1. Box truck 
2. Aluminum pump jack poles/ new planks
3. Festool

Dave


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*1. Nuclear accelerator*
*2. Space shuttle*
*3. Prozac for wife, lifetime supply*


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

1: New Holland bidirectional articulated loader/ tractor with all the attachments








2: Top of the line crewcab Unimog








3: Miller Diesel 12kw welder/3 phase generator/compressor

although I wouldn't be unhappy with mickeyco's choices.


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

Tempest,

I can see the first two, the tractor for clearing snow off the driveway, and the truck for hauling beer and firewood, but the third one, looks like work to me.... :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

1. stone mason
2. electrician
3. plumber


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

firemike said:


> Tempest,
> 
> I can see the first two, the tractor for clearing snow off the driveway, and the truck for hauling beer and firewood, but the third one, looks like work to me.... :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Remember, it's also a 12kw generator- set it in the bed of the truck and you've got all the power you need to make your hunting camp real comfortable.


----------



## jiggyjack (Mar 29, 2007)

1. Bobcat
2. Lull Boom lift
3. Fully loaded RV for portable office/work truck


----------

